# Hobby oder Leidenschaft?



## zokker (10. März 2017)

Ich lese hier oft, dass viele Boardis vom Angeln als "ihrem Hobby" sprechen.


 Nun habe ich vor ein paar Tagen auf meinem Lieblingssender (DLF) eine Sendung über das Jagdwesen in Frankreich gehört. Da sagte der Präsident das die Jagd kein Hobby sondern eine Lebenseinstellung sei. Hab dann lange darüber nachgedacht ob Angeln für mich ein Hobby sei, oder auch eine Lebenseinstellung ist. Bin dann zu dem Schluss gekommen: Angeln ist für mich eine Lebenseinstellung.  


 Jeder Termin wird so gelegt, dass er mich nicht am Angeln hindert.


 Von Mai bis Oktober schlafe ich nur 6 Nächte im Monat zu Hause (der Rest auf Montage und Angeln, Angeln, ...)  


 Jahresurlaub geht es nur nach Skandinavien zum … Angeln, Angeln, ….


 Meine Freunde sind alle Angler.


 Ich Angeln schon seit meinem 5-6 Lebensjahr und davor hat mich mein Bruder immer mitgenommen.



 Hobbyangler sind für mich Leute die nur im Urlaub mal die Rute schwingen.






 Wie seht ihr das?  
 Ist Angeln nur ein Hobby für euch, oder auch eine Lebenseinstellung?


 Gruß zokker#h


----------



## Andal (10. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Du hast eigentlich alles gesagt. #6

Vielleicht noch ergänzend. Ich bin stolz und froh ein Amateur zu sein. Das Wort leitet sich schließlich vom lateinischen amate für Liebe ab.


----------



## thanatos (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

ja Andal - da ist nix dazu zu fügen .
 Lebens Einstellung ja aber nicht Leidenschaft .

 Begriffserklärung : "Leidenschaft" ist wenn sich jemand mit Leidenschaft 
 Leiden schafft !  
 Nein das hat mit Angeln nüscht zu dun !


----------



## Purist (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



zokker schrieb:


> Ist Angeln nur ein Hobby für euch, oder auch eine Lebenseinstellung?



Auch wenn es albern klingen mag: Lebenseinstellung ist deine Einstellung zum Leben.

Angeln ist z.B. dein Lebensstil/deine Lebensgestaltung (Freizeit=Angeln), aber nicht die Ursache, warum du das tust, das wäre deine Lebenseinstellung. 

Natürlich kann Angeln ein Hobby sein, dem man mit Leidenschaft nachgeht, eine Lebenseinstellung ist es aber nicht.


----------



## Lajos1 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Hallo,

ich denke, dass die Grenzen hier fliessend sind. Ein Hobby kann natürlich auch eine Leidenschaft sein. Oder auf mich bezogen: das Spinnfischen betreibe ich hobbymäßig, das Fliegenfischen mit Leidenschaft.

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## zokker (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Purist schrieb:


> Auch wenn es albern klingen mag: Lebenseinstellung ist deine Einstellung zum Leben.
> 
> Angeln ist z.B. dein Lebensstil/deine Lebensgestaltung (Freizeit=Angeln), aber nicht die Ursache, warum du das tust, das wäre deine Lebenseinstellung.
> 
> Natürlich kann Angeln ein Hobby sein, dem man mit Leidenschaft nachgeht, eine Lebenseinstellung ist es aber nicht.



Schön, du hast Recht. Aber was ist denn der Sinn des Lebens? |supergri


----------



## dreampike (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Hi, 

für mich passt Leidenschaft viel besser als Hobby. 

Ein Hobby üben viele dann aus, wenn sie Zeit dafür finden. Das höre ich auch oft von Hobby-Anglern: "Ja, ich würde ja gerne öfter gehen wenn ich mehr Zeit hätte...". 

Ein passionierter oder leidenschaftlicher Angler oder Fischer *findet *nicht die Zeit, sondern er *sucht *sie sich oder* nimmt *sie sich einfach. Es kann dann durchaus sein, dass darunter andere Verpflichtungen, das Konto oder Beziehungen leiden müssen, daher der Begriff Leidenschaft. 

Man könnte es auch als *ichthyologisches Weltbild* bezeichnen, wenn die Gedanken ständig um alles kreisen was mit Fischen und Angeln zu tun hat.

Im Übrigen hat wohl jeder Angler eine positive Einstellung dem Angeln gegenüber, sonst würde er es wohl nicht machen... 

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



zokker schrieb:


> Schön, du hast Recht. Aber was ist denn der Sinn des Lebens? |supergri


fressen, nicht gefressen werden, fortpflanzen...................

........................... und natürlich Angeln!

:vik::vik::vik:


----------



## wusel345 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Für mich wird das Angeln immer ein Hobby sein und bleiben. Meine Leidenschaft war die Musik, der ich jahrzehnte lang gefrönt habe. Leider ist sie heute aus mehreren Gründen in den Hintergrnd getreten. Dafür bleibt mir das schöne Hobby Angeln.


----------



## Pinocio (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Purist schrieb:


> Auch wenn es albern klingen mag: Lebenseinstellung ist deine Einstellung zum Leben.
> 
> Angeln ist z.B. dein Lebensstil/deine Lebensgestaltung (Freizeit=Angeln), aber nicht die Ursache, warum du das tust, das wäre deine Lebenseinstellung.
> 
> Natürlich kann Angeln ein Hobby sein, dem man mit Leidenschaft nachgeht, eine Lebenseinstellung ist es aber nicht.



Wenn aber das Angeln die Konsequenz meines Denkens/Lebenseinstellung ist. Dann hat Zokker aber doch Recht, oder nicht?

Die Ursache ist ja dann dass ich meine Lebenseinstellung ausdrücken will, man identfiziert sich als was auch immer und daraus ergibt sich, dass man das als Angler ausdrücken will.

Um es mal an einem Beispiel zu zeigen:
Ich fühle mich in der industrialisierten(naturfremden) Welt fremd. Meine Lebenseinstellung erfordert eine Verbindung mit meinem Steinzeiterbe, jagen und sammeln, eine mögliche Konsequenz kann das Angeln sein und somit wäre das eine Lebenseinstellung. 
Ein sinnvolles Leben könnte man es sogar nennen, da man sein wollen und sein in Einklang bringt.

Ich finde das klingt für mich ganz gut


----------



## Purist (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



zokker schrieb:


> Schön, du hast Recht. Aber was ist denn der Sinn des Lebens? |supergri



Den definiert ja jeder anders. Du kannst z.B. Freiheit, Ruhe, Naturverbundenheit usw. als sinnstiftend ansehen. Die logische Folge wäre, dass du das mit dem Angeln auslebst. Andere gehen aus den gleichen Gründen Bergsteigen, auch wenn sie in der Natur deutlich mehr Nervenkitzel suchen. 

Wenn du darüber nachdenkst wirst du feststellen, dass es sehr ähnliche Gründe sind, warum z.B. Outdooraktivitäten nachgegangen wird. In Folge unterscheiden sich die Lebenseinstellungen von Angler, Jägern, Kanuten, Wanderern, Survivalfreunden etc., nicht grundlegend. Das macht es auch sehr leicht, innerhalb dieser Hobbys zu wechseln. 
Mich wundert es daher nicht, dass manche Angler Interesse an der Jagd haben und nicht wenige von "uns" gerne Pilze suchen gehen.


----------



## feederbrassen (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Ich würde es bei mir als Tick ansehen |supergri
Ich habs halt irgendwie mit Fisch. 
Ich habe Südamerikanische Barsche,Welse und Sammler im Aquarium. 
Ich entspanne mich am liebsten beim Angeln an See und Fluss. 
Sternzeichen Fische und meine besten Freunde sind auch Angler. :m


----------



## zokker (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



dreampike schrieb:


> Hi,
> 
> für mich passt Leidenschaft viel besser als Hobby.
> 
> ...



Danke für dein niveauvolles Posting. 
Viel zu selten, hier im AB. 
Jetzt weiß ich wieso Leidenschaft so heißt. Obwohl es dann ja für mich nicht zutreffend ist. Mein Konto wird nicht belastet und meine Frau schon gar nicht. Ein ausgeglichener Mensch der einer ihn glücklich machenden Beschäftigung nachgeht, kann für einen Partner ja nur bereichernd sein. Wenn nicht, hat die Beziehung keine Zukunft. Leben und leben lassen.


----------



## bacalo (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Diese Lebenseinstellung begleitet mich seit Kindesbeinen! 
Die Angelei entspannt, da sie mich an einem guten Ort führt. 
Ans Wasser, an den Fluss der mir meine Sorgen wegträgt. 
An die See die mir die Augen öffnet; das Rauschen der Brandung übertönt den Alltagslärm. Auch die Anspannung der Drills entspannt mich. 

Und wenn gar nichts geschieht? Nun, manchmal bin im am Wasser und denke. Und manchmal bin ich nur!


----------



## BERND2000 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Es ist für mich mehr als ein Hobby.
 Um ein Hobby herum baut man nicht sein Leben auf, ein Hobby macht man neben dem Leben, wenn es passt.

 Seine Instinkte auszuleben ist Leben, Bezeichnungen wie Hobby oder Freizeitgestaltung zeigen eher wie unmenschlich das Leben für viele wurde, wenn sie einen Ausgleich suchen.


----------



## Andal (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Wie sollte es denn auch anders sein, als es eben ist? Bei einem Teil der Menschheit, eben den Anglern, bricht sich vermutlich so eine Art Urerinnerung Bahn. Alles Leben entstammt dem Wasser, dem Ozean. Daher auch unsere Affinität zu Wasser, Fischen und dem Leben in freier Natur.


----------



## schomi (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Für mich ist angeln eine Leidenschaft - die,  wenn ich nicht gehe Leiden schaft.


----------



## KölnerAngler (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Angeln = Leidenschaftliches Hobby, das manchmal auch das eine oder andere Leiden schaft


----------



## Andal (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Keine Liebe ohne Leiden!


----------



## Lajos1 (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Hallo,

hier sind ja ein paar richtige Philosophen unterwegs. #h

Petri Heil

Lajos


----------



## bootszander (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Na ja für mich ist angeln einfach nur ein bazillus.


----------



## bacalo (11. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Zitat:

Das Angeln hat mir Freude gegeben, 
Reife geschenkt und Besinnlichkeit,
hat mich Zusammenhänge ahnen lassen,
von denen ich nichts wusste und die mich 
glücklich machen und dankbar........

Angeln bedeutet nicht nur "Sport" für mich, 
sondern etwas aus meinem Leben nicht mehr Fortzudenkendes.

(Quelle: Im Banne der Fischwaid von Willy Steding; 1938)


----------



## ronram (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Angeln ist für mich ein nicht wegzudenkender Lebensbestandteil. Ohne das Angeln würde mir ein ganz wichtiger Faktor für meine persönliche Zufriedenheit fehlen...
Und dem ordne ich auch andere Entscheidungen unter. Ich könnte z.B. nicht an einen Ort ziehen, sei es aus beruflichen oder persönlichen Gründen, wo ich nicht vernünftig angeln gehen kann. Das würde mich auf Dauer sehr unglücklich machen.


----------



## zokker (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Da sind ja ein paar schöne Beiträge zusammengekommen. Danke dafür. 
Manche haben sich ja richtig Mühe gegeben ihre Leidenschaft bzw Lebenseinstellung zu begründen.



ronram schrieb:


> Angeln ist für mich ein nicht wegzudenkender Lebensbestandteil. Ohne das Angeln würde mir ein ganz wichtiger Faktor für meine persönliche Zufriedenheit fehlen...
> Und dem ordne ich auch andere Entscheidungen unter. Ich könnte z.B. nicht an einen Ort ziehen, sei es aus beruflichen oder persönlichen Gründen, wo ich nicht vernünftig angeln gehen kann. Das würde mich auf Dauer sehr unglücklich machen.



Dem kann ich nur zustimmen, genau auch meine Einstellung das Leben lebenswert zu machen.
Wegziehen, dem schnöden Geld wegen würde nie in frage kommen.


----------



## PirschHirsch (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Angeln ist Zen.


----------



## daci7 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



daci7 schrieb:


> Ich bin eh dafür, dass das "Angeln" mal langsam den  Deckmantel des Sportes abwirft um zu seiner entgültigen und einzig  wahren Bestimmung als Religion aufzusteigen.
> Und im Zuge der Religionsfreihit verbiete ich es mir, dass irgendwelche Unheiligen mir an den Zaun pinkeln.
> #h
> 
> PS: Nicht umsonst spricht man auch von Hecht-Papst.


#h
... und auch von einem Karpfenguru hab ich schon gehört.


----------



## zokker (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Angeln ist Zen.



Bei manchen deiner Posts kann ich mir das gut vorstellen.

Zen = Zustand meditativer Versenkung




daci7 schrieb:


> #h
> ... und auch von einem Karpfenguru hab ich schon gehört.



Komm mir bloß nicht mit Religion. Das Einzige woran ich glaube ist die Heilige Vagi ... na-na.


----------



## Andal (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Zen... Zusammensinken, Einschlafen und Nach hinten kippen. :m


----------



## nobbi1962 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

ABBA auch alle Flüsse in de. hab ich beangelt, alle die schifffbar sind.War meine Lehrzeit als Binnenschiffer von N-S  O-W alle.

was machst wenn du urlaub hast..........na klar:mam auto schrauben.
und damit ans wasser fahren.

dann kammen die frauen;-)) abba immer noch angeln.

an land als trucker,im lkw immer eine angel mit fz blinker bereit.

heutzutage aner ostsee immer noch ein platz aner sonne.

ganz klar Leidenschaft oder|kopfkrat

Hobby hab ich mal zum Beruf gemacht:m
und ein Taler schein verdiendt für köder...
waren wir mal jung zokker;-))


----------



## pennfanatic (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Na das Foto ist aber schon älter!


----------



## Angler2097 (12. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Geiles Foto Nobbi #6


----------



## PirschHirsch (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



> Zen = Zustand meditativer Versenkung


Genau. Zumindest bei Angelmethoden ohne komplettes "Fire & Forget":

Maximale Entspannung durch maximale Achtsamkeit. 

Sozusagen ein positiver und freiwilliger "Zwang" zur Konzentration auf etwas, das einen 100%-ig flasht.

Aber nicht stresserzeugend, sondern power-generierend. Weil während der Ausübung kein Platz für kraftzehrenden Stress-Bullshit in der Rübe. Ausblenden in Reinkultur.

Denn: An Stress-Bullshit denken heißt Bisse verbummeln. Wer mental abwesend hirnt, schlägt zu spät an. Oder setzt einen Wobbler nach dem anderen in die Uferbäume.

Grundvoraussetzung für Abschalten durch Angeln: 

Vollumfängliche Freude an der Sache an sich 

= möglichst zielführendes und systematisches Vorgehen (passiert bei ECHTEM Interesse ganz automatisch durch reines Geilfinden und entsprechend intensive Beschäftigung mit dem jeweiligen [Angel-] Thema) 

--> aber komplett OHNE  krankhaftes Leistungsdenken, überzogene Erwartungshaltung, erhoffte Sofort-Wunscherfüllungsgarantie à la Kaugummiautomat  und/oder andere Oberflächlichkeiten.

Das Tun als Motivation - und wiederum Motivation durch das Tun. Freiheit durch Essenz. Mehr nicht. Dann kommt der Rest ganz von selbst.

Andernfalls entsteht nur neuer Stress. Und den hat man im übrigen Leben schon genug.


----------



## Minimax (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Schöner thread. Pirschhirsch schreibts gut, wenn er vor Leistungsdenken und verkrampftem Anspruch warnt, denn wer kennts nicht, dass man eine Methodee, Zielfisch, Gerät so intensiv beackert, dass es in  Frustration endet. Meist merkt mans am Wasser garnicht, wie sich die schöne Konzentration in selbsterzeugten Stress verwandelt, sondern
 erst zuhause, wenn sich die übliche Erholung und Seelenfrieden garnicht einstellt, sondern man irgendwie erschöpft ist.
 Umgekehrt merkt man, das man auf der Plus-Seite ist, wenn
 man pratisch automatisch angelt, und sich so kleine Naturbeobachtungsszenen ergeben, kleine Eidechse sonnt sich zutraulich, Insekten schlüpfen. Und plötzlich kann man
 schlimme Sorgen und Probleme ganz ruhig und ohne Angst
 durchdenken, und Kopfknoten lösen...
 Li Yu, ein chinesischer Fürst im 10. Jh. n. Chr. schrieb dazu (habs leider nur in der englischen Übertragung):
 "With my silken line and delicate hook i wander into a myriad ripples- and find freedom" 
 Ob das als "vernünftger Grund" zählt?
 hg
 Minimax


----------



## crisis (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Geile Postings!

 So richtig würdige ich unsere Leidenschaft, so nenn ichs für mich, erst, nachdem ich fast 20 Jahre Pause gemacht habe. Der Bazillus war einfach weg. Und dann, mir nichts dir nichts, wieder da. Und seitdem geistert es mir andauernd im Hirn herum. Also, Hobby ist es bei mir definitiv nicht.

 Gruß
 Christian


----------



## Gelöschte Mitglieder 136077 (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Bei mir schwankt(e) es eigentlich. Es gab Phasen, da wars nur ein Hobby das ich gern mal ausgeübt hab, Zeiten wo es richtige Leidenschaft war und Zeiten, wo Angeln für mich einfach nur so selbstverständlich war, wie essen und schlafen ohne jetzt einen besonderen Kick dabei zu haben -manchmal schläft das alles etwas ein, wenn man die Gewässer kennt und schon tausende normale Fische gefangen hat.


----------



## Andal (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Ich kann da nur für mich sprechen, aber wenn ich so über den Tag mehr Gedanken ans Angeln verliere, als an meine Gesundheit, oder ähnlich belanglose Dinge, dann ist es schon signifikant mehr, als nur ein Hobby.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



zokker schrieb:


> Schön, du hast Recht. Aber was ist denn der Sinn des Lebens? |supergri


Angeln! Nicht? #c

Angeln ist ein Hobby, welches in meinem bisher Leben Mal mehr und Mal weniger ausgelebt habe und momentan so intensiv auslebe wie nie zuvor. Aber irgendwo war es immer präsent, der Drang zum nassen Element immer allgegenwärtig und die Leidenschaft irgendwo im inneren immer am brodeln. Unabhängig davon, ob ich in der jeweiligen Lebensphase geangelt habe oder nicht.

Aber es ist auch viel mehr als das. Es schafft für mich eine Verbindung mit anderen Menschen und ist irgendwo auch eine gebliebene Verbindung zu meinen verstorbenen Opa und Vater, die mich an dieses Hobby gebracht haben.

In der Tat ist es nicht nur ein Hobby sondern geht weit darüber hinaus. Es ist die hier oft genannte Leidenschaft für dieses Hobby und mittlerweile eine ganze Lebenseinstellung geworden, ja fast schon ein Lebensmittelpunkt. Denn alles in meinem Leben dreht sich momentan um dieses Hobby. Fast die ganze Woche denke und plane ich meine Angeltouren und alles - was damit zu tun hat. Ich gehe arbeiten um mich zu ernähren und um mein Hobby und meine Leidenschaft damit zu finanzieren.

Und dennoch ist es viel mehr. Es hat mir immer Ziele vor Augen gegeben, meine Gesundheit gefördert,  mich wieder fühlen und vor allem (er)leben lassen. Es hat meine Lebensqualität gesteigert und mich aus einer jahrelangen schweren Depression geholt. Ich habe wieder einen Grund aufzustehen und immer ein Ziel vor Augen.

Ich weiß nicht - ob man unter diesen Gegebenheiten nur von einem Hobby sprechen kann.... Aber was ich weiß... ich muss schnell wieder ans Wasser


----------



## bacalo (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Nett#6.

Zitiere sehr gerne einen Boardie, der mir/uns vor einigen Jahren folgendes berichtete:

_"In der Begegnung des Spinnfischers mit seinem Fisch liegt eine ungeheure Kraft. Es ist eine Begegnung, deren Medium nur eine dünne Schnur ist, die sowohl einsam als auch seltsam gegenseitig ist. Es wäre ebenso korrekt, von einer Begegnung zwischen dem Fisch und dem Fischer zu sprechen.
Stunde um Stunde vergeblicher Mühen, gewaltige Mengen ausgedehnter und totgeschlagener Zeit.
*Dann*:
ein Schlag in der Rute, eine Gegenkraft, lebendig, wütend, wild"!_

(Quelle: Vom Risiko ein Skrake zu sein von Kjell Westö; 2005)


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Für mich Leidenschaft und Passion. Ich kam früh an den Haken und konnte mich nur in der jugendlichen Brunftzeit befreien. Ich liebe alles Rund um mein Hobby.

Ich habe Rund um die Uhr etwas zu tun, zu entdecken und entwickeln. Ich werfe um 23.00 Uhr Futtermehle in durchsichtige Becher, ich teste Haken, ich mache aus kleinen Dingen eine Wissenschaft.

Weil ich es Liebe, weil ich jeden Tag einer neuen Herausforderung begegne. Es gibt nicht den einen Weg, die bestmögliche Variante, dafür ist das Angeln zu unberechenbar.

Ich suche nicht den größten Fisch, ich mag Frequenz und würde dafür Berge versetzen. Ich kaufe lieber einen Sack Hanf und Hunger eine Woche.

Vielleicht eine Art Sucht, aber was solls. Ich hab nur 1 Leben zur Verfügung und werde mich Hüten etwas anderes machen zu wollen.


----------



## JottU (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Nö, nur Hobby bei mir ganz sicher nicht. #d
Mindestens Leidenschaft, mit starken Tendenzen zur Sucht.#c


----------



## fischbär (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Also meine Familie bezeichnet Angeln weder als Leidenschaft noch als Hobby sondern als Sucht. Ist was dran.


----------



## zokker (13. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Ist ja ein richtig schöner Tröht geworden.

Man lernt hier ganz neue Seiten von manchen Boardis kennen.

Danke allen die sich hier mal öffentlich geoutet haben für ihre Offenheit.


----------



## Ruti Island (14. März 2017)

Bei mir ganz klar Leidenschaft. Wasser hatte schon immer eine besondere Anziehungskraft auf mich. Außerdem bin ich sehr naturverbunden.

Bei den Jägern ist es ja noch mal ne Spur krasser, da ist es ein richtiger Lifestyle. Sie kleiden sich meist ja auch entsprechend im Alltag, weil sie auch dort als Jäger erkannt werden wollen und sich zu 100% mit der Jagd identifizieren.


----------



## Krabat_11 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



zokker schrieb:


> Schön, du hast Recht. Aber was ist denn der Sinn des Lebens? |supergri



Der Sinn des Lebens ist, dass man was daraus macht.

Angeln ist für mich ganz klar Hobby und keine Lebenseinstellung. Zugegeben, das eine oder andere Mal öfters ans Wasser wäre nett, aber mein Lebensmittelpunkt ist es (solange ich nicht am Wasser stehe) nicht.


----------



## DUSpinner (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Die Passion Angeln steht bei mir seit meiner Kindheit im Lebensmittelpunkt. Es hat mir so viele schöne Stunden und Erinnerungen gegeben. Als Vorstandsmitglied eines Angelvereines gebe ich hiervon einen Teil meiner Freizeit an ehrenamtlicher Tätigkeit an die Allgemeinheit zurück. 
  Angeln ist aber nicht mehr das Wichtigste in meinem Leben. Gesundheit und Familie stehen seit einigen Jahren davor.  
  Meine Freizeitaktivitäten sind in der wärmeren Jahreszeit allerdings hiervon sehr geprägt. Aber auch andere Hobbys werden gepflegt. Dies liegt daran, dass a) ich einige meiner anderen Hobbys gemeinsam pflegen kann und b) an die zumindest in meiner Ecke seit Jahren –von mir nicht beeinflussten- kontinuierlich zurückgehenden Fangerfolge. 
  Wasser zieht mich immer noch magisch an und wenn es sich einrichten lässt, suche ich meine Urlaubsziele auch aber nicht ausschließlich nach den dortigen Angelmöglichkeiten aus.


----------



## anglermeister17 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Was mich selbst nun etwas wundert, nur in den letzten Postings wurde es von 2 Usern "angeschnitten": Das Angeln als etwas Wunderbar- Zwanghaftes betrachtet zu werden, als "Sucht", als "Virus", der sich in Kopf u Fingern einfach festgesetzt hat seit seinem ersten Wurf? Die Erinnerungen an jeden einzelnen Angeltag, welche sich einfach unvergesslich ins Gedächtnis einbrennen und nicht wieder gehen, und so zahlreich werden mit der Zeit als dass man darüber Bücher schreiben könnte? Der angenehme Schauer, der einem über den Rücken läuft, sei es wenn man ein Angelgeschäft bzw "Tacklestore" betritt, oder wenn man gerade frisch am Gewässer angekommen ist, und man voller Erwartung der Dinge harrt, die da kommen würden? 
Der "Zwang", einfach bei fast jeder Pfütze ins bzw ans Wasser schauen zu müssen, selbst wenn man kein Tackele dabei hat? Ist etwas zu sehen, markante Punkte, Untiefen, oder sogar Fische?
Zum Beispiel ist es bei mir so inzwischen, Urlaub u Angeln sind inzwischen bei mir nicht zu trennen. Ich werde bei längeren Zeiträumen frei mind 1 Tag davon angeln gehen, egal was oder wer mir im Wege stehen mag. 
Vom Wahnsinnn erfasst zu sein, an unmöglichsten Orten mit komplettem Angeltackle bepackt- den mitleidigen Blicken von "Anderen" ausgesetzt- die Fischwaid trotzdem vollendst auszuleben, und am Ende dann noch fangen, und " s denen gezeigt zu haben"... 
Ehrlich gesagt, ja Angeln, ob Lebenseinstellung, Hobby, Krankheit/ Sucht/ Virus- kann man laange diskutieren und verscheidene Facetten u Sichtweisen beleuchten, ja sicher... aber stattdessen verbringt die Zeit doch besser- ja wo denn?- Am Wasser natürlich.


----------



## Reg A. (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Da habt ihr ja ein paar wirklich schöne, z.T. sogar recht poetische und/oder philosophische Beiträge verfasst (oder zitiert), Hut ab!

Persönlich bin ich mir bezüglich der Definitionen bzw. deren Abgrenzungen voneinander noch etwas im Unklaren...
Ist Angeln für mich ein Hobby? Klar, momentan auch mein liebstes.
Ist Angeln für mich (eine) Leidenschaft? Selbstverständlich! Das grenzt es aber m.E. noch nicht vom Hobby ab, denn empfände ich keine Leidenschaft dafür, dann wär's auch nicht mein Hobby. Leidenschaft für die entsprechende Tätigkeit ist für mich persönlich die Grundvoraussetzung dafür, eben diese Tätigkeit zu einem Hobby zu machen. Wenn ich etwas nur ab und an mal gern mache, ist es für mich noch kein Hobby, eher eine beiläufige Freizeitbeschäftigung.
Ist Angeln für mich Lebensstil? Nein, nicht alleinstehend betrachtet, aber es gehört definitiv zu den Dingen, die meinen Lebensstil in ihrer Gesamtheit definieren.
Ist Angeln für mich (eine) Lebenseinstellung? Eher nicht, denn dafür müsste das Angeln an sich für mich eine allgemeingültige und klar abgrenzbare Aussage haben, formulieren und transportieren. Tut es in meinem Fall aber nicht.
Ist Angeln für mich Lebenssinn oder -zweck? Definitiv nicht. Angeln - oder allgemeiner: ganz egal, welches Hobby/welche Leidenschaft - allein wäre mir dann doch zu wenig, um meinen Lebenssinn bzw. -zweck zu definieren. Auf nur eine oder auch wenige Tätigkeiten will ich mich dann doch nicht selbst reduzieren, seien sie auch noch so abwechslungs- und facettenreich.

Also, was ist Angeln für mich? Hobby und Leidenschaft; meine Art und Weise, mich dem Stress und der Hektik des Alltags zu entziehen; abzuschalten; mich der Natur im Allgemeinen und dem Wasser im Speziellen (wieder) näher zu fühlen; Erholung; Wissenschaft in dem Sinne, Verbesserungen anzustreben und meine anglerischen Tätigkeiten ständig zu hinterfragen und zu optimieren; Spass und Freude; Aufregung und Thrill; es spricht mein urmenschliches Bedürfnis nach Beutemachen an (auch wenn ich die Beute nicht immer erbeuten muss); Geselligkeit und Alleinsein (je nach Situation); und noch so vieles, vieles mehr...


----------



## Neptun22 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Tolle Beiträge und Einsichten in so manchen Boardi.
Dann will ich auch mal,
Ich bin begeisterter Segler und war über 20 Jahre Rettungstaucher bei der DLRG. Das Segeln ist immernoch ein wichtiger Bestandteil meines Lebens und meine "Kinder", die nun Erwachsen sind, teilen dieses Hobby. Nach weit über 1000 Tauchgängen in den heimischen Gewässern macht es nicht mehr wirklich Spass, schon wegen des Aufwandes ( alles in allem ca 4 Stunden Rödelei für knappe 40 Minuten Tauchen). Mein Boot liegt am Steinhuder Meer und es dient auch zum Schlafen. Abends, wenn die Sonne untergeht und die Fische zwischen den Stegen versuchen sich durch Sprünge den Räubern zu entziehen kam mir der Gedanke doch endlich den "Angelschein" zu machen. Das hab ich dann auch im November letzten Jahres. Den Jahresfischereischein für 2016 hab ich dann nicht mehr geholt. Ich hab dann Anfang Februar das erste mal an der Weser mit der Spinnrute gestanden und kann es kaum erwarten, dass die Schonzeit endet. Meine Gedanken kreisen im Moment nur um das Boot und die neue kleine Baitcaster, die ich von einem Boardi erstanden hab. Ich denke es ist ein Virus!

Petri Uwe


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Ich weiß nur eins: Ich hätte nicht die geringste Lust, irgendein "Angelprofi" zu sein.

Dieser ganze "Profizirkus" (inkl. Begleiterscheinungen) steht dem, was ich am Angeln schätze, diametral entgegen - schon allein aufgrund der damit verbundenen Dauer-Medienpräsenz.

Ich für meinen Teil will beim Angeln so wenig Menschen wie möglich sehen und von so wenig Menschen wie möglich gesehen werden. Nur dann hat man wirklich seine Ruhe und kann ab-zenen.

Aus demselben Grund will ich dabei auch gleich zweimal nix ständig vor der Nase haben, das auch nur ansatzweise über ein Display verfügt (einzige Ausnahme wäre in meinem Fall ein Echolot, was für mich aber aufgrund von regionalem Überall-Verboot irrelevant ist).

Der "gläserne Angler" ist mir ein Vollgraus 

--> Angeln gehört für mich zur Privatsphäre, welche ich wiederum vollumfänglich als heilig erachte.

Das digitale Zeitalter und dessen Präsentiertellerwahn können mich insbesondere beim Angeln mal kreuzweise - denen analoge ich so weit wie nur möglich kräftig eine rein.

Touchscreen-Knechtschaft - nein danke.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Leidenschaft u. leidenschaftliche Leider
Passion u. Passionisten
Enthusiasmus u. Enthusiasten
Fanatismus u. Fanatiker
=> alles Enzympampestinkekäse, auch noch stärkstens religiös verbrämt mißbraucht, Geißelmönche u. Selbstkasteiung usw.

Selbstzugefügter Angelleistungsstress geht aber schon in die Richtung. :g

Hobby => Enzympampestinkekäse für Konsumenten, sowas wie Puzzle zusammensetzen

Lebensstil => bischen wenig, trifft ja eher das Angeln wie und nicht das Angeln an sich und im Grundwert.



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> fressen, nicht gefressen werden, fortpflanzen...................
> 
> ........................... und natürlich Angeln!



sehe ich dann mehr als:

- Rationale und haptische Kontrollausübung über das fressen und gefressen werden, Vollendung in der Beherrschung!

- Heger im großen Garten Natur und ein Überräuber,
  und (als Raubfischangler) Erleger der Räuber (-filets).


----------



## PirschHirsch (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Lieber Spitzen- als Mesoprädator  

Oder einfach nur Zombie unter Kannibalen.


----------



## Dennis Knoll (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Ich weiß nur eins: Ich hätte nicht die geringste Lust, irgendein "Angelprofi" zu sein.


Das ist definitiv ein interessanter Punkt.
Sobald man sein Hobby zum Beruf macht, ist man der Gefahr ausgesetzt die Leidenschaft zu verlieren.

Ich kann da nur aus eigener Erfahrung aus dem Musik Bereich sprechen. Erst nur Hörer, später zwei Redaktionen geleitet und anschließend einen Shop mit Musik-Label gehabt. Lief alles gut... nur irgendwann hat mich die Leidenschaft verlassen. Man hat bereits alles gehört und ist nur noch gelangweilt von der selben Redundanz und nichts kann einem mehr packen. Wenn man also ein Album unter Zwang hören muss, weil man abliefern möchte, kann das unter Umständen ein absoluter Spaß-Killer sein. Ähnlich wird es vielen Angel-Profis ergehen - obwohl es auch hier viele Unterschiede gibt - weshalb man da natürlich differenzieren kann.
Aber eine gewisse Gefahr - die Leidenschaft zu verlieren - bleibt.




PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Der "gläserne Angler" ist mir ein Vollgraus
> 
> --> Angeln gehört für mich zur Privatsphäre, welche ich wiederum vollumfänglich als heilig erachte.


Ich bin wohl einer dieser Angler, denn ich mag es darüber zu schreiben, Bilder und Geschichten zu präsentieren oder darüber zu philosophieren. Das gehört für mich einfach dazu und erlaubt es mir das Hobby noch intensiver auszuleben. Angeln ist für mich mehr als nur die Zeit am Wasser.

Den einen Teil meines Lebens bin ich am Wasser.
Den anderen Teil meines Lebens träume ich vom Wasser.


----------



## Krabat_11 (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Das ist definitiv ein interessanter Punkt.
> Sobald man sein Hobby zum Beruf macht, ist man der Gefahr ausgesetzt die Leidenschaft zu verlieren.
> 
> Viel schlimmer - man tauscht Freude und Leidenschaft gegen den Zwang Geld verdienen zu müssen.
> ...


----------



## fischbär (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Ich würde auch nie im Leben Angelprofi sein wollen. Erstens: Leistungsstress. 2. Erzwungene Unehrlichkeit. 3. Beruf der zur Verblödung führt. Mal ehrlich: intellektuell anspruchsvoll ist das nicht. Ich würde mich sehr schnell langweilen.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



fischbär schrieb:


> 3. Beruf der zur Verblödung führt.



Da hätte ich gern mal eine Begründung für.


----------



## Andal (14. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Den vermeintlichen Idealzustand der völligen finanziellen Unabhängigkeit mit der gleichzeitigen Möglichkeit, sie sich jeden Zielfisch und jedes Zielgewässer auf dem Planeten zu erschließen, wird man wohl am ehesten als Lotto-König erreichen.

Und selbst da ist es dann die Frage, ob einem solche Reisen in fernste Ecken der Welt noch die gleiche Freude bereiten, wie der mühsam zusammengesparte Jahresangelurlaub!? Wenn man alles einfach so und ohne jede Mühe haben kann, worauf freut man sich dann noch, wonach sehnt man sich dann?


----------



## thanatos (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gern mal eine Begründung für.



|rolleyes ist das so schwer zu begreifen  - etwas tun zu müssen weil es der Hersteller eines neuen Gummifummels mit saudoofen
 Namen es so will ,mit einer " neuen " Methode den Ahnungslosen das Geld aus der Tasche luxen und vielleicht auch mal einen toten Fisch drillen zu müssen :q 
 weil auf den neuen Müll einfach nix geht ;+
 wer sollte dabei u.U. nicht verblöden .

 Sehe es auch genau wie Andal und Pirsch Hirsch .


----------



## dreampike (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Hi, 

zu Andals Lottomillionär: Den meisten Menschen geht es doch so, dass die Sehnsucht nach etwas ein wesentlich stärkerer Motivator ist als die Erfüllung der Sehnsucht. Das kommt in folgendem Fliegenfischerwitz gut raus:

_Ein Fliegenfischer stirbt und da sein Leben nicht ganz sündenfrei war, erwartet er in die Hölle zu kommen. Als er aufwacht und sich umsieht, erblickt er eine Welt mit glasklaren Flüssen voller kapitaler Fische. Die Ufer sind gut begehbar, das Gras ist kurz geschnitten, keine Büsche und Bäume behindern das Werfen. An jedem Pool steht ein Gestell mit exquisiten Fliegenruten und Rollen, auch gut gefüllte Fliegenboxen liegen parat. 

"Die müssen was verwechselt haben" jubelt unser Fliegenfischer, "das ist der Himmel!". 

Er nimmt eine der Ruten, montiert eine Fliege, erster Wurf, Biss und er fängt einen Monsterlachs. Zweiter Wurf, Biss und er drillt die größte Forelle, die er je gesehen hat. Dritter Wurf und sofort hat er eine Äsche in Trophäen-Größe an der Angel. 

So geht es weiter, jeder Wurf ein Biss. Schließlich läßt er nach dem 10. Fisch langsam die Angel sinken __und stellt resigniert fest __"Das kann nicht der Himmel sein. Das hier, das ist die Hölle!"_

Insofern hat das nicht Erreichtbare oder das nur schwer Erfüllbare schon was Antreibendes und Faszinierendes.  Leidenschaft braucht Träume, die geben der Sucht Nahrung!

Wolfgang aus Ismaning


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Mir hat mal einer (andere Branche) gesagt:
Wer sein Hobby zum Beruf macht, sollte sich schnellstens ein neues Hobby suchen.

Viel Wahres dran..

Davon ab:
Hobby, Passion, Leidenschaft, Lebenseinstellung etc. - isses nicht am Ende irgendwie alles das Gleiche, nur in anderen Abstufungen?


----------



## fischbär (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Fantastic Fishing schrieb:


> Da hätte ich gern mal eine Begründung für.


Ich befürchte Du kannst oder willst das eh nicht verstehen. Angeln. Hallo! Wie unintellektueller geht's denn?
Im Prinzip gibt es nichts wirklich neues, jedes Jahr der selbe Trott, jedes Jahr die gleichen Artikel schreiben, stundenlang rumlatschen um endlich wieder ein Bild für Facebook zu fangen etc.
Solange das ein Hobby ist, kann man sicher über die Standplätze der Fische grübeln und sich neue Strategien ausdenken, aber wie nachhaltig ist das, wenn es zum Beruf wird?
Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach zu hohe Ansprüche an die geistige Forderung durch den Job.


----------



## Casso (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Und ich befürchte wiederum dass du die ganze Sache vielleicht zu einfach siehst. Was den beruflichen Status betrifft gebe ich dir zum Teil Recht. Gerade auch in der Testsektion wird es ähnlich laufen wie in anderen Branchen. Das Testergebnis wird vorgeschrieben, strengstens überwacht und der Tester schreibt nur die üblichen Phrasen. 

Darüber hinaus gehst du aber unter anderem auf die Suche der Standplätze ein. Zu blöd sollte man dafür nicht sein, da der Erfolg sonst lange auf sich warten lässt. Sich bei anderen Anglern die Standplätze abzuschauen macht einen auch nicht unbedingt dümmer. Auch auf den Bereich Videodreh sollte man hier eingehen. Dieser Bereich ist vielleicht nicht auf dem gleichen intellektuellen Niveau wie bei einem Arzt, einem Professor, oder einem Lehrer aber dennoch sollte man Köpfchen beweisen können.

Was die Angelei als Hobby betrifft bin ich der Meinung, dass es sehr wohl intellektuell sein kann. Gerade wenn man mit mehreren Anglern unterwegs ist. Dort werden dann ja bekanntlich die verschiedensten Themen angeschnitten. Und bei einem ruhigen Ansitz kommen auch mal ernstere Themen auf den Tisch. Nicht jeder Angler ist der stupide, biertrinkende und siffig aussehende Mensch den einige vor Augen haben. 

Wie gesagt, ich gebe dir zum Teil Recht. Gerade auch was den beruflichen Aspekt betrifft. Aber wie du schon so schön selber gesagt hast: 

_"Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach zu hohe Ansprüche an die geistige Forderung durch den Job."

_Kann natürlich auch eine Ursache sein. 

Liebe Grüße!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



fischbär schrieb:


> Vielleicht habe ich aber auch einfach zu hohe Ansprüche an die geistige Forderung durch den Job.


Das ist aber doch auch gerade ein wesentlicher Teil des Angelns an sich, wobei das jeder für sich mit besonderen Kontrasten empfindet:
Angeln ist eben nicht vordringlich Ratio und nicht Leistung.

Viel mehr kann man draußen am Wasser in der einem schönsten verfügbaren Umgebung die Birne baumeln lassen und fühlen, einfach die Zeit wie das Wasser fließen lassen, der Sonnenwanderung und dem Wind folgen, sich auf alte Rhytmen einschwingen.
Je weniger ich denke und je mehr ich mich auf das Fühlen von draußen einlasse, umsomehr kann man abtauchen aus dem sonstigen Leben, umso eher und mehr bringt es Entspannung oder Kontemplation -- auch wieder schwierig in einem Wort zu fassen.
Ein gemeinsames Philosophieren geht dann manchmal auch noch gut bzw. überhaupt.

Und: ich fange mehr Fische dabei, je mehr ich nur fühle und nicht ratio-denke! :m


----------



## Thomas9904 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Das ist aber doch auch gerade ein wesentlicher Teil des Angelns an sich, wobei das jeder für sich mit besonderen Kontrasten empfindet:
> Angeln ist eben nicht vordringlich Ratio und nicht Leistung.


Genau deswegen:


Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Mir hat mal einer (andere Branche) gesagt:
> Wer sein Hobby zum Beruf macht, sollte sich schnellstens ein neues Hobby suchen.
> 
> Viel Wahres dran..


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Thomas9904 schrieb:


> Davon ab:
> Hobby, Passion, Leidenschaft, Lebenseinstellung etc. - isses nicht am Ende irgendwie alles das Gleiche, nur in anderen Abstufungen?


Vom Prinzip her haste recht, alles mit dabei, aber es fehlt ein passendes (neues) Wort, was dieses für das selbsterklärte überzeugte Anglerdasein als Draußengänger und Angelindianer und Waidwerker usw. auf den Punkt zusammenbringt.


----------



## anglermeister17 (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Dennis Knoll schrieb:


> Ich bin wohl einer dieser Angler, denn ich mag es darüber zu schreiben, Bilder und Geschichten zu präsentieren oder darüber zu philosophieren. Das gehört für mich einfach dazu und erlaubt es mir das Hobby noch intensiver auszuleben. Angeln ist für mich mehr als nur die Zeit am Wasser.
> 
> Den einen Teil meines Lebens bin ich am Wasser.
> Den anderen Teil meines Lebens träume ich vom Wasser.



Danke, Dennis, für deine Worte, so geht es mir 1:1 nämlich auch!


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Ihr ^ seid jetzt also beide *nur Hobby*angler  ???  

Das erklärt natürlich vieles und auch bedarfsweise Unterschiede ggü.
dem sagen wir mal *Vollblutangler* :m

Beim Hobby braucht man nämlich sozusagen per Definitionem weitere "Häuptlings-"  ähem bunte Hühnerfedern, das pure tun an sich ist dem Hobbyisten nicht genug, Hobby muss präsentiert werden und "Schau was ich tolles mach!"

Unterschied: Der Vollblutangler ist mit dem puren Tun an sich hochzufrieden.

So entstände da jetzt doch eine brauchbare Definition ...


----------



## Reg A. (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Beim Hobby braucht man nämlich sozusagen per Definitionem weitere "Häuptlings-"  ähem bunte Hühnerfedern, das pure tun an sich ist dem Hobbyisten nicht genug, Hobby muss präsentiert werden und "Schau was ich tolles mach!"



Sorry, aber die Definition halte ich für absolut falsch. Hab auch noch nie gehört oder gelesen, dass ein Hobby präsentiert werden muss, "per definitionem" schon mal gar nicht... Und, völlig ungeachtet des jeweiligen Zeitvertreibs: nicht jeder geht mit seinem Hobby hausieren - manche Hobbys taugen dazu nicht mal.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (15. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Dann nenn' es "Hobby mit Repräsentionsdrang" oder sowas.
Es geht in diesem Threadthema nun gerade um die Differenzierung von Begrifflichkeiten, und bisher deutlich erkennbar sind da nicht alle auf einer Spur.
Ein bischen provozieren zu Coming-Outs und um Kontraste zu erkennen will ich da schon


----------



## bacalo (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

@Nordlichtangler;4644003]
..... bischen provozieren zu Coming-Outs und um Kontraste zu erkennen will ich da schon 

Deshalb das Angeln zu genießen ist der Vernunft Gebot,
man lebt ja nur so kurze Zeit und ist so lange tot.


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Schönes Ding und so wahr! #6

Stolperte gestern autoscanmäßig über eine größere Untersuchung zum Onlineverhalten mit Fokus auf Eigenpräsentation ala youtube, und die Beweggründe. In der Tat auch die (größere) Federhaube ist dabei. Kommunikationsanbahnung und Kontaktaufnahme aber auch.
Viel passt auch hier, warum Leute tun und Aufwand in etwas hineinstecken oder weit mehr, als für Minimalismus notwendig wäre. 
Es gibt auch Leute, die haben viele Hobbys und wechseln durch.

Gleichwohl findet man auch starke Konzentration und Lebenserfüllung in anderen "Extremausübungen", gleichfalls sehr charakteristisch als "Draußengänger":
Jäger ganz klar, Taucher, Bergsteiger, Segler und Surfer, gibt eine Menge die etwas deutlich zu ihrem "Lebensnabel" machen und alles darum dauerhaft aufbauen. Dann gibt es darunter die Einsiedler und Allein-sein-Woller, anderen ist es aber nur nett in der Gruppe, ala Jagd- und Expeditionshorde.

Aber auch genug andere, die es anders halten eben ganz anders, machen vieles und nicht zentral eines. 
Ein Gesamtspektrum ist schwierig und Aussagen eben auch, einiges fällt ganz deutlich heraus wie z.B. die Nur-Leser hier im Forum, abgeschiedene Einsiedler oder flüchtige "Froschhopser" durch alles hindurch und nie lang bei einer Sache verbleibend.

Mal sehen ob man da eine einfache vor allem begriffliche Ordnung reinbringen kann in die Hobbyisten und Nichthobbyisten und Leider und Nichtleider ...


----------



## jigga1986 (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

da muss es doch irgendwas dazwischen geben  bin so zwischen den 2 sachen


----------



## Andal (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Muss man es denn unbedingt in einem Terminus abfassen? Reicht es nicht, wenn man mit seiner eigenen Begrifflichkeit und vor allem Situation in Einklang ist?


----------



## crisis (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Unterschied: Der Vollblutangler ist mit dem puren Tun an sich hochzufrieden.
> ...



Zu welcher Truppe zählst Du Dich denn? Deinen ausführlichen Postings nach kann man wohl ausschließen, dass Du mit dem bloßen Tun alleine zufrieden bist.


----------



## PirschHirsch (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

@ Andal:

Finde ich auch - wenn Definition, dann jeweils eine individuelle.

Zumal es hier um etwas geht, das weitaus älter (und IMO auch urinstinktbedingt* mächtiger) ist als jegliches rationale "sapiens" (inkl. Begrifflichkeiten).

Muss bzw. sollte man daher IMO nicht unbedingt in "Gefühlskategorien" pressen.

_______________________

*sofern gerade keine Spargelsaison


----------



## Dennis Knoll (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Andal schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht, wenn man mit seiner eigenen Begrifflichkeit und vor allem Situation in Einklang ist?


Ich denke das ist noch einer der wichtigsten Punkte hier. #6

Muss denn jegliche andere Auslegung eines Hobbys/seiner Leidenschaft gleich negativ gesehen werden?

So werden anders auslebende direkt mit einem negativen Unterton verachtet, was man hier immer wieder liest. So als sei man selber das Maß der Dinge. Dabei wäre es doch so viel einfacher dem Motto nachzukommen "Leben und leben lassen".

In dem Sinne: Jeder gerne wie er es möchte. Am Ende teilen wir eben das selbe Hobby/Leidenschaft/Sucht :vik:


----------



## Reg A. (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Sehe das im Prinzip genauso wie Andal und PirschHirsch: eine genaue Definition ist hier etwa so angebracht wie Fußpilz - absolut unnötig.

Zumal die Übergänge fließend sind und jeder seine eigene Definition von Hobby, Passion, Leidenschaft etc. hat. Der Eine spricht bereits davon, wenn er die entsprechende Tätigkeit ein bis zweimal im Monat ausübt/ausüben kann, ein Anderer erst, wenn es (mindestens) jeden zweiten Tag der Fall ist. Und wer hat nun recht? Keiner, denn das legt eben jeder Einzelne individuell für sich selbst fest. Ist auch gut so! 
Wer meint, bezüglich Quantität, Qualität, (Selbst)Definition, Auslebung oder Medienpräsenz Abgrenzungen in der Wertigkeit treffen zu müssen, tut mir wirklich leid, denn er hat ganz offensichtlich den Sinn und Zweck jedweder freiwilligen Freizeittätigkeit nicht verstanden: Spaß und Freude an der Sache. Und diese Begriffe definiert eben auch wieder jeder Einzelne individuell und ganz persönlich anders und für sich.

Es gibt hier auch kein "Besser" oder "Schlechter", denn niemand hier ist "weniger" Angler, nur weil er (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) eben nur 20mal im Jahr ans Wasser geht, und nicht 100/150/200mal. 

Fakt ist, wir alle hier sind doch irgendwie "Vollblutangler" (auch wenn ich den Begriff nicht mag, denn er schafft wiederum Wertigkeiten), sonst würden wir doch kaum unsere Freizeit, die wir nicht mit Angeln verbringen, in einem Anglerforum herumgeistern...


----------



## fischforsch (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Ihr ^ seid jetzt also beide *nur Hobby*angler ???
> 
> Das erklärt natürlich vieles und auch bedarfsweise Unterschiede ggü.
> dem sagen wir mal *Vollblutangler* :m
> ...


Sagt der, der neben Job, Familie und den ellenlangen Postings im AB über Tackle, RedArc-Gehype, Blanks mit Tesa-Klebeband-Ringbindungen, Zinkgetriebe, Weasel-Hechte usw. usf., seit Jahren gar keine Zeit mehr für das eigentliche Tun (Angeln) übrig haben dürfte! :q 

#6


----------



## glavoc (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Hallöle, 
Jede/r die/der über den bundesdeutschen Tellerrand blickt, wird vermutlich feststellen, dass "leidenschaftlicher Angler/in" im Ausland dann doch eine ganz andere Intensität  beinhaltet als hier in D`land...
Eat, sleep, go fishing meint_ DAS_ in UK teils wortwörtlich. Im Wettkampfkader eines Landes zu sein bedarf sogar mehr als nur Leidenschaft. Will hier auch nicht über Begrifflichkeiten diskutieren und fand Reg A`s Beitrag dazu sehr schön & passend. 
Wenn ich mich umschaue, gärtnern jede Menge Leute zZ. viele, viele Stunden. Manche schrauben ganze WE an ihren "Karren". So mancher Modelleisenbahner verschwindet ständig zu seiner Bahn...
Leidenschaftliche SportlerInnen verbringen im Prinzip jede freie Minute...
ihr seht worauf ich hinaus will  - Von daher gaanz subjektiv und nur für mich gesprochen: Hobby!
lg


----------



## Nordlichtangler (16. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Gibt ja eine relativ umfängliche Definition:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hobby

Hobby Horse = Steckenpferd empfinde ich als nicht passend.
Spielerisch im Sinne von Ein-Spiel oder Kinderspielzeug ist es nicht, spielerisch im Sinne von experimentell und improvisieren ist es schon. 
Waidwerk ist nach meiner Einordnung einfach deutlich ernster.
Und ganz wichtig: erwirtschaften also erjagen tut es schon etwas bei mir, zwar nicht immer aber oft, nämlich allerbestes Futter. :m 
Damit ist das Wort und Deutung Hobby für das Angeln draußen deutlich falsch angewandt.



crisis schrieb:


> Zu welcher Truppe zählst Du Dich denn? Deinen ausführlichen Postings nach kann man wohl ausschließen, dass Du mit dem bloßen Tun alleine zufrieden bist.


Wenn alles zum Angeln (draußen) passend gemacht wird oder wurde, sehe ich die Gegebenheiten für Vollblutangler. 
Siehe Post #1 von zokker
Die haben auch entweder eine Frau (gewählt), die mitangelt (wenigstens mitgeht) oder haben keine (mehr), weitere Familie mit eingeschlossen. 
Urlaub/Reisen/Freizeit ausgeschlossen ohne Angelwasser.
Sandwüsten oder Betonwüsten oder Steinwüsten werde ich mir jedenfalls höchstens einen halben Tag lang (mit) angucken wenn es denn der Parität gemäß mal sein muss. Familie steht mit in der Ostsee, das ist schonmal klasse eingerichtet.

Das Onlining und Forum und Anglerboard usw. kann man eher als ein extra Hobby oder Zusatz sehen, das hat mit dem Angeln ausüben wenig zu tun, dient eher dem Kommunikationsbedürfnis, was durch Studien als ein Grundbedürfnis an sich bestätigt wird. 
Der gewonnene Informationsgehalt ist es allermeist sicher nicht, denn der ist eher dürftig. 

Für mich sehr passend kann man mit sowas gut Lückenzeiten und Minipausen füllen, wenn man eh mit den Tasten klappert.  Muss nichtmal viel Zeit en block füllen, das ist schon gut.


----------



## Reg A. (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wenn alles zum Angeln (draußen) passend gemacht wird oder wurde, sehe ich die Gegebenheiten für Vollblutangler.
> Siehe Post #1 von zokker
> Die haben auch entweder eine Frau (gewählt), die mitangelt (wenigstens mitgeht) oder haben keine (mehr), weitere Familie mit eingeschlossen.
> Urlaub/Reisen/Freizeit ausgeschlossen ohne Angelwasser.



Ei ei ei, und schon wieder diese Wertigkeiten... Vollblutangler ist nach deiner Definition also niemand, der nicht sein komplettes Leben - bis in den hinterletzten Winkel - aufs Angeln ausrichtet? Ok, dann bin ich in deinen Augen wohl keiner - kann ich aber gut mit leben 
Mir persönlich wäre das zwar zu wenig, aber jeder, wie er mag.
Noch kurz zum Thema Familie: also wenn ich vor die Wahl gestellt würde, entweder meine nichtangelnde (und mich auch nur seltenst begleitende) Frau und Familie (Kids sind noch zu klein) oder das Angeln, dann stünde mein gesamtes Tackle aber so dermaßen schnell zum Verkauf, dass du nicht mal blinzeln könntest! Kann jeder gerne anders sehen (und hat dann auch mein aufrechtes Mitgefühl), aber wenn es das ist, was mich meinen "Vollblutanglerstatus" kostet, dann zahle ich diesen Preis liebend gern


----------



## hirschkaefer (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Wenn ich nicht leidenschaftlich gerne angeln würde, wäre es nicht mein Hobby geworden.....


----------



## Nordlichtangler (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> aber wenn es das ist, was mich meinen "Vollblutanglerstatus" kostet, dann zahle ich diesen Preis liebend gern


Haste gut zusammengeschrieben - jeder Jeck ist anders.

Wahrscheinlich ist wie bei vielen anderen Themen eine eindeutig geordnete Prioritätenliste sehr charakteristisch.
So funktioneren sogar langjährige Ehescheidungen mit angefangenem Rosenkrieg erstaunlich gut, sagen Staranwälte.

Gleichzeitig muss ich aber auch feststellen, dass die Priorität und Einsatz von "Angeln" (was auch immer wir an Teilthemen da persönlich sehen), ein wesentlicher Teil für ein mögliches Zusammenleben oder Zusammenstreiten von Anglern ist. 
Die Auffassungverschiedenheit wird man auch nicht ausräumen können, aber das Wissen darum vereinfacht vieles.


----------



## crisis (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Ob man den Status, den das Angeln im eigenen Leben einnimmt, an der Existenz oder Nicht-Existenz einer dazu parallel oder synchron verlaufenden Beziehung festmachen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Würde sogar so weit gehen und behaupten, dass manche Beziehungen sehr viel schneller das Zeitliche segnen würden, wenn sie/er sich nicht ab und zu aus dem Staub machen würde, um der Passion zu frönen und damit nicht für Zwistigkeiten im gemeinsamen Haushalt zur Verfügung steht.


----------



## PirschHirsch (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Aber auch nur, solange man nicht vor jedem Hakenkauf einzeln um Kohlegenehmigung betteln muss 

Hauptsache, Angeln bringt einem möglichst vollumfängliche Freude - aus welchem Grund und mit welcher Intensität auch immer.

Viele Leute würden IMO auch gerne sehr viel häufiger angeln, können das aber aufgrund ihrer Lebensumstände leider nicht machen

--> sieht man Jahr für Jahr hier im Board, wenn bei Weihnachts- und Neujahrswünschen sehr oft "mehr Zeit zum Angeln" genannt wird (dürfte da IMO einer der am meisten geäußerten Wünsche sein).

Das hat dann mit "mangelnder Motivation/Leidenschaft/etc." gar nix zu tun, sondern liegt an anderen und oft nicht zu ändernden Faktoren.

"Nicht wollen" und "nicht können" sind nunmal zwei ganz verschiedene Paar Stiefel

--> je nach Lebenssituation KÖNNEN die Prioritäten oft gar nicht auf dem Angeln liegen.

Das fängt schon mit dem Gewässerreichtum der jeweiligen Gegend an - wer in einer "Angelwüste" wohnt und immer endlos fahren muss, um an ein beangelbares Wasser zu kommen, wird automatisch deutlich seltener loskommen.

Wenn dann noch Kram wie das BW-Nachtangelverbot usw. hinzukommt, wird es gleich nochmal schwerer.

Und das völlig unabhängig von der individuellen Angelkompetenz - es kann durchaus vorkommen, dass jemand kann, aber trotzdem nicht kann (wie er das gerne möchte).

Was dann u. a. zu den erwähnten Board-Wünschen am Jahresende führen kann.

Potenziell vorhandene Fähigkeiten bzw. Talente lassen sich eben nur voll ausfahren, wenn (überhaupt) Möglichkeit dafür besteht (bzw. gegeben wird).

Was natürlich nicht nur fürs Angeln gilt.


----------



## zokker (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



crisis schrieb:


> Ob man den Status, den das Angeln im eigenen Leben einnimmt, an der Existenz oder Nicht-Existenz einer dazu parallel oder synchron verlaufenden Beziehung festmachen kann, wage ich zu bezweifeln. Würde sogar so weit gehen und behaupten, dass manche Beziehungen sehr viel schneller das Zeitliche segnen würden, wenn sie/er sich nicht ab und zu aus dem Staub machen würde, um der Passion zu frönen und damit nicht für Zwistigkeiten im gemeinsamen Haushalt zur Verfügung steht.



Wenn eine Beziehung lange halten und auch glücklich sein soll, muss man dem Partner soviel Freiheiten lassen wie er haben möchte. Wenn einer den anderen einengt hat eine Beziehung keine Zukunft.


----------



## Fantastic Fishing (17. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



zokker schrieb:


> Wenn eine Beziehung lange halten und auch glücklich sein soll, muss man dem Partner soviel Freiheiten lassen wie er haben möchte. Wenn einer den anderen einengt hat eine Beziehung keine Zukunft.



Versuche ich meinem Hund auch immer zu erklären. Abends hält er sich dran, morgens liegt er dann doch wieder am Fußende meines Betts. #6 :q


----------



## Reg A. (18. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich ist wie bei vielen anderen Themen eine eindeutig geordnete Prioritätenliste sehr charakteristisch.



Klar ist das charakteristisch, ganz egal, welches Thema betroffen ist. Allerdings können sich Prioritäten im Laufe der Zeit durchaus verschieben. Oder hat hier jemand - abgesehen von den Jungspunden (bitte nicht negativ auffassen) - noch zu 100% die gleichen Prioritäten wie vor 10, 20 oder 30 Jahren? Würde mich überraschen, von einzelnen Ausnahmen abgesehen...




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig muss ich aber auch feststellen, dass die Priorität und Einsatz von "Angeln" (was auch immer wir an Teilthemen da persönlich sehen), ein wesentlicher Teil für ein mögliches Zusammenleben oder Zusammenstreiten von Anglern ist.



Bin mir nicht ganz im Klaren darüber, worauf du damit hinauswillst. Denn dass Angeln ein wesentlicher Teil für das Miteinander von Anglern darstellt, liegt ja wohl in der Natur der Sache. Persönliche Gewichtungen spielen bei dieser gemeinschaftsstiftenden Tätigkeit eher eine Nebenrolle - oder sollten es zumindest; dass dem leider nicht immer so ist, sieht man ja sehr häufig an der gegenseitigen Selbstzerfleischung einzelner Gruppen bzw. Individuen der Anglerschaft.




Nordlichtangler schrieb:


> Die Auffassungverschiedenheit wird man auch nicht ausräumen können, aber das Wissen darum vereinfacht vieles.



Kann man nicht, muss man auch nicht. Wozu auch? Individuelle Definitionen sind eben genau das: individuell. Ich verstehe hier (wie überhaupt) den Drang zur Kategorisierung nicht. Abgesehen von der persönlichen Einordung Anderer - in diesem Fall Angler - im eigenen, ganz individuellen Wertesystem ist damit doch niemandem gedient. Und dass man seine Prioritäten und Wertemaßstäbe, erst recht nicht 1:1, auf andere nicht übertragen kann ist nun ja auch nicht gerade eine neue Erkenntnis und m.E. nach im sozialen Miteinander auch selbstverständlich.

PirschHirsch hat es doch im Prinzip auf den Punkt gebracht: 





PirschHirsch schrieb:


> Hauptsache, Angeln bringt einem möglichst  vollumfängliche Freude - aus welchem Grund und mit welcher Intensität  auch immer.


 Und jeder einzelne, auf den diese Aussage zutrifft, ist ein "Vollblutangler" - zumindest nach meiner ganz persönlichen Definition (die natürlich keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit erhebt)


----------



## exil-dithschi (18. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



Reg A. schrieb:


> PirschHirsch hat es doch im Prinzip auf den Punkt gebracht:  Und jeder einzelne, auf den diese Aussage zutrifft, ist ein "Vollblutangler" - zumindest nach meiner ganz persönlichen Definition (die natürlich keinen Anspruch auf Allgemeingültigkeit erhebt)


da geh´ ich aber voll mit.

das leben verläuft nicht geradlinig, die prioritäten verschieben sich, bzw. können sich verschieben. entscheidend ist was man draus macht.

ja, manchmal denk´ ich auch, heute angeln wär super, aber dann geh´ ich lieber zum fußball, danach mit den hunden, evtl. joggen und dann bin ich einfach froh den rest des tages einfach so verstreichen zu lassen und habe dabei aber auch nicht das gefühl etwas verpasst zu haben.

einmal im jahr geht´s für ´ne woche in den angelurlaub. das ist super, aber genau so froh bin ich dann auch wieder zu hause zu sein, das erfüllt mich genau so.

ich versuche einmal die woche ans wasser zu kommen, gelingt mir nicht immer, aber meist. wenn ich das gefühl hätte etwas zu verpassen, würd´ ich´s ändern, aber es ist momentan genau richtig so.

angeln - hobby, oder leidenschaft?
kann ich nicht eindeutig beantworten, angeln macht mir einfach spaß.


----------



## Andal (18. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Wobei ich aber einräumen muss, dass das Angeln unter den vielen verschiedenen Kurven bei mir noch am geradlinigsten verläuft. Angeln ist quasi so eine positive Konstante, um die sich alles andere windet. Anders gesagt, Angeln war und ist für mich immer ein zentraler Kern gewesen, egal wie meine Befindlichkeit sonst war und wo ich lebte, was ich sonst noch so gemacht habe. Und dafür bin ich recht dankbar.


----------



## zokker (18. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Wir werden alles verliern - wir werden alle krepiern

Was ich damit sagen will? weiß ich selber nicht.

Werde der du bist.


----------



## nobbi1962 (18. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*



zokker schrieb:


> Wir werden alles verliern - wir werden alle krepiern
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will? weiß ich selber nicht.
> 
> Werde der du bist.


|birthday:zokker

wir sind nur kurze zeit auf dieser welt...................
und soooooooooo lange tot.

|wavey:


----------



## Andal (18. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Keiner hat mich gefragt, ob ich geboren werden möchte. Keiner wird mich fragen, ob ich sterben möchte. Also lasst mich gefälligst in der Zwischenzeit so angeln, wie es mir in den Kram passt.
  ​


----------



## zokker (18. März 2017)

*AW: Hobby oder Leidenschaft?*

Danke Nobbi,

das hast du sehr gut erkannt.

Hab gestern im Kino den Film "Lou Andreas-Salomé" gesehen und der wirkt noch ein wenig nach.


----------

